# [SOLVED] genkernel looks for bad source tarballs

## pusrob

Hi.

I'm not sure since when, but it would seem some genkernel settings changed. First of all, genkernel now stores source tarballs in /var/cache/genkernel instead of /var/cache/genkernel/src. I found the section describing this in genkernel.conf, so I managed to correct this: DISTDIR="${CACHE_DIR}" instead of DISTDIR="${CACHE_DIR}/src".

The problem is, that genkernel still cannot find the tarballs because of some naming issues: genkernel tries to look for busybox-1.20.2.tar.bz2 whereas busybox-1.20.2-x86_64.tar.bz2 is present in the specified directory. What the hell? If it is a source tarball, than x86_64 does not have a meaning, thus it is absolutely unnecessary to have there.

So the question is: how can I reset this not too wise naming scheme to make genkernel work again? OR How can I tell genkernel to look for tarballs with names ending with -x86_64?

This is the actual error message:

```
Could not find source tarball /var/cache/genkernel/busybox-1.20.2.tar.bz2. Please refetch
```

I tried to remerge genkernel, but no positive results.

I always run etc-update when it is asked.

I'm using the stable branch (not that stable I guess (or I missed something)?)

Any ideas?

Thanks.Last edited by pusrob on Sun Jan 31, 2016 6:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pusrob

Hi.

Since I got no replies, I will post the solution.

First of all, changing DISTDIR="${CACHE_DIR}/src" to DISTDIR="${CACHE_DIR}/" in genkernel.conf was a mistake. The cache dir actually stores compiled versions of the packages such as busybox, thus the naming scheme I was complaining about before is actually OK (the addition of -x86_64).

The interesting thing is, that the source tarballs are still not stored in the ${CACHE_DIR}/src which in reality is /var/cache/genkernel/src. Instead, the new place for the tarballs is /usr/share/genkernel/distfiles which is odd, as I don't seem to remember an eselect-type news message notifying me about the changes during normal system update. Is this an omission? Perhaps.

The solution (or workaround) from this point is quite obvious:

1. create a symlink in /var/cache/genkernel named src pointing to /usr/share/genkernel/distfiles

OR

2. modify the genkernel.conf file accordingly.

I chose solution #1, as it is the least painful.

Hope this helps others who might encounter similar problems...

----------

## freedomeagle1967

 *Quote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7880668.html#7880668
> 
> Author	Message
> 
> bensimons
> ...

 

This worked for me.  :Rolling Eyes:   there must have been a change  in the genkernel.conf file. Pretty drastic way to update a config file. :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

